# haynaldianum flask update



## Justin (Jul 31, 2012)

10 months ago I purchased a flask of haynaldianum 'High Color' x 'Ron' from Orchid Inn. I didn't separate the roots, but rather washed off some of the agar and put the whole thing into a single 4" compot. Here's how they look today


----------



## cattmad (Jul 31, 2012)

wow, they look outstanding, way better than mine


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2012)

They look great, Justin. I think I'll send you all my seedlings!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 31, 2012)

ditto. for whatever reason, if I ever leave one spot of agar everything rots like crazy


----------



## Kramer Chids (Jul 31, 2012)

Great job. Those look really healthy.


----------



## emydura (Jul 31, 2012)

They do look great Justin. What mix are you using?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 31, 2012)

They look very good. Great job. Are you going to repot them individually soon?


----------



## Justin (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm really glad about how well they've done and I think I might see a spike as soon as a couple years.

I have these in a mix of fine bark with a tiny bit of sphagum. I"m going to pot them up soon.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow! Really nice! They grew fast!

Paphman910


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! Those look great!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2012)

Really moving along Justin:clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 3, 2012)

They look great! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 4, 2012)

what healthy babies you have...


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's another update...I just potted up the haynaldianum compots from 2" into 4" pots. they were so happy together that i decided to keep all the compots intact for another year. (Apparently I skipped photos of when i made these into compots in 2" pots which is how they've been growing the past year.)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2014)

I certainly hope some of these beauties come up for sale, trade or auction
sometime in the future. They look sooooo nice.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2014)

looking good!


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2015)

these have been in 4" compots and i just put them all into individual pots. i only had to cull 3 small ones out of the flask but the rest are all looking good! not bad for 3.5 years out of flask. maybe a spike next year?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 31, 2015)

Your the man Justin. Not only can you grow from flask but you have the patients of a saint.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 31, 2015)

It's nice to see photos of well-grown babies. Congrats!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 31, 2015)

Really nice progress!


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2015)

Bob in Albany said:


> Your the man Justin. Not only can you grow from flask but you have the patients of a saint.



ha either that or i'm crazy...i'll go with your version.


----------

